# GiGi, Kat and Ken



## Buckster

Gigi and her sister Kat, shot with expired (11/2002) Tmax 400, on Mamiya C330, lab processed, scanned neg with Canon 8800F:







Gigi and Ken on same film roll/camera:


----------



## ocular

I like the shadow on the old mans body, but not on his face.


----------



## Buckster

ocular said:


> I like the shadow on the old mans body, but not on his face.


Thanks for having a look and leaving your thoughts!

TBH, I was glad to see anything turn out on this film I picked up that had expired so long ago.  I'm pretty sure it wasn't refrigerated or anything like that.  Turned out pretty contrasty, but not too awful bad, I think.  

I've got one more roll of it left, but not sure what I want to use it on just yet.


----------



## Derrel

The tonality on the first shot is excellent....look at how beautifully the white polar fleece on the gal's jacket at the top is rendered, and how the tones slide off deeper and darker to blackness on the left hand side of the image, just like the way things look inside of an old barn or stable or garage with light coming in only from outside doors. Her face is rendered wonderfully too, in nuanced gray. The shallow depth of field is duly noted. A big capture area, even one using film outdated by seven years....looks pretty good, no?

In the second photo, the guy on the right has the right idea! Tip one up, but don't set it down! I think the contrast in the second shot needs to be re-worked in curves or some other way-the tonal range there seems a bit too compressed to me; the highlight areas look too gray. I think a careful setting of the black point and an adjustment of the curves, uplifting most everything, would make it go Snap!

Seven years outt'a date film,eh...still workin' okay...


----------



## Buckster

Much appreciated Derrel!  I'll have a go at that suggestion for #2 for sure.

Yeah, I'm really liking this medium format camera experience a LOT, and was pleasantly surprised at the way this old film held up!  Man, it's just beautiful to me, the range of tones and the detail that can be seen on these big negs.

I should have been doing this 30 years ago!  Oh wait, I was broke 30 years ago and medium format gear was expensive then...


----------

